# Nikon D700 under $1700 ??



## platano (Nov 10, 2008)

my wife is looking to buy me a D700 for X-mas and ran upon this website

http://shopdigitaldirect.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=760_1211&products_id=7907

they offer the D700 for under $1700 dollars.  What do you think this is?? can any one trust this? is it a scam?? you think is refurbished??  It doesnt say refurbished on the site.  Any one got any info on this?


----------



## Mitch1640 (Nov 10, 2008)

it is most likely a scam, i was told by someone on the forums that amazon usually has the lowest price, or one of the lowest atleast. if it is drastically different from what you see on amazon, b&h, etc. i wouldnt do it.


----------



## maxalmon (Nov 10, 2008)

Almost guaranteed to be a scam, check with the BBB.com Seems like they have been in business for about 1 year and have already racked up a list of unresolved complaints
http://search.newyork.bbb.org/reports.aspx?pid=44&page=1&id=104013

Seems like all the scam places are in New York, just the way it is

As for pricing on the D700, anything in the $2500 range is about the best you'll find for a new, non-grey market D700 body. I just went thru this when I got my 700. Amazon is a good place to start as well as ebay if you use one of the established power sellers.


----------



## Kegger (Nov 10, 2008)

Classic bait and switch, say it's a USA model with warranty, try to upsell stuff that should come with it. Than say it's backordered, or they ship you a grey market with no valid warranty.


----------



## reg (Nov 10, 2008)

search.


----------



## platano (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys.  i really appreciate it.


----------



## Ejazzle (Nov 11, 2008)

if its too good to be true it usually is


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 11, 2008)

www.resellerratings.com


----------



## epp_b (Nov 11, 2008)

> Almost guaranteed to be a scam


No, you're wrong.

It _is_ guaranteed to be a scam.


----------



## maxalmon (Nov 11, 2008)

epp_b said:


> No, you're wrong.
> 
> It _is_ guaranteed to be a scam.


 LOL..


----------

